# Update to HuluPlus??



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Has anyone seen, or know if TiVo will get the new HuluPlus UI?

It just updated on my Roku 2 XS, it is similar to the new Netflix UI


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

As you mentioned that I just sent a "Connect to Tivo" request which I really doubt anything is coming just yet but will see. The last update HuluPlus users got was a Network IDier at the bottom right of your screen with some other minor enhancements. It still a little sluggish at time with the familiar Ok or RETRY screen. Work around - when you hit RETRY quickly hit DOWN on the remote and navigate to your speed drop down the next lower setting it should cause the system to cache a little quicker.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

My Samsung SmartTV also got the new HuluPlus UI, hoping it will come to Roamio and maybe Premiere.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone seen, or know if TiVo will get the new HuluPlus UI?
> 
> It just updated on my Roku 2 XS, it is similar to the new Netflix UI


I just reconnected my Roku 2XS the other day, which had been collecting dust for a year. It updated, and had me scratching my head, asking "When did this happen?" I looked around here expecting a big rush of threads and posts about it...

I like it.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, the good news is once the TiVo gets a new HTML5 interface for Hulu, it'll make it much easier to keep updated in the future. Much like Netflix and YouTube automatically update without involvement from TiVo.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

My Samsung TV just got another new HuluPlus app, looks like Roku got a newer app also.

Why is TiVo still using the 2011 version?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> My Samsung TV just got another new HuluPlus app, looks like Roku got a newer app also.
> 
> Why is TiVo still using the 2011 version?


Because it is up to Hulu to write and provide the app.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NJ Webel said:


> Because it is up to Hulu to write and provide the app.


Just curious. I know Pandora doesn't write their app, so is the new Hulu Plus app with or without the samples? I have four different UI on TV, Blu-ray, and TiVo.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Vudu and Neflix both recently updated along with their universal update... So, it seems that the ecosystem is much more in line with the global apps than it used to be.

Once Hulu Plus makes the update, it should stay fresh moving forward.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I just signed up for the HuluPlus free trial to see if it's worth subscribing. The app really is MUCH slower than Netflix and Amazon.

I knew there would be commercials with the free version of Hulu, but are there really supposed to be commercials with the paid HuluPlus subscription?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

yep.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

generaltso said:


> I knew there would be commercials with the free version of Hulu, but are there really supposed to be commercials with the paid HuluPlus subscription?


Yes. Why anyone would pay $10/mo to be forced to watch commercials is beyond me, but they seem to do OK.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> Yes. Why anyone would pay $10/mo to be forced to watch commercials is beyond me, but they seem to do OK.


It is $7.99/mo not $10
But you are right, it does not seem fair to be forced to watch commercials. The loading lag between segments are usually longer than the commercial, that is why I was hoping for an improved App.

I must say though that in my experience, most every program I watch, has 5 or 6 commercial breaks per hour. Most of those don't play a single commercial and skip to the next segment. Those few breaks that do show commercials, it states at the beginning, "Ad 1 of 3", yet it usually just plays one 15 second commercial.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yes. Why anyone would pay $10/mo to be forced to watch commercials is beyond me, but they seem to do OK.


I don't pay anything for Hulu+. I get free credits from Bing that go toward Hulu+. I don't use Hulu+ very often, but I like it as an option. I'm paid up through this Autumn because of Bing Rewards.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> It is $7.99/mo not $10
> But you are right, it does not seem fair to be forced to watch commercials. The loading lag between segments are usually longer than the commercial, that is why I was hoping for an improved App.


As far as I can tell, all of the current season episodes of shows I watch that HuluPlus has are also available through Xfinity OnDemand. But most of those have commercials through XOD that you can't fast forward through. My hope was that HuluPlus would give me an alternative way of watching these shows, but if it also has commercials that I can't fast forward through, I guess I'm better off just using XOD and not paying an extra $7.99/mo for Hulu.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> Yes. Why anyone would pay $10/mo to be forced to watch commercials is beyond me, but they seem to do OK.


I absolutely agree. But the companies probably expect many people to pay and just sit through the commercials because so many people are willing to pay an exorbitant delivery fee to a cable company to receive content that is already subsidized by commercials. Besides timeshifting, the other key purpose of a DVR is to skip the commercials (for products which you would never buy anyway). If DVRs are ever able to capture streaming content and perform that same function, I may have to start streaming. But as long as advertisers are willing to pay based on the number of people who can be tortured by their (ineffective, untargeted) commercials, content providers will continue to take their money and subject us to the commercials. It's all a bad 20th-Century model.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

VOD usually has windows for commercials. For the first 3-7 days they retain the commercials for the original broadcast and prevent you from skipping them. After that they can strip the commercials and insert their own, but they are typically shorter breaks. After a while they get rid of those or at least allow you to FF past them. So if you're willing to wait a while to watch then VOD is OK. But if you want to watch something the night it airs then it's basically going to be like watching live TV.

It's been a while since I tried Hulu+ but they seemed to insert their own commercials immediately and the blocks were shorter. However one annoying thing I ran into was that they would often play the same commercial over and over, sometimes back to back in the same block. So it seemed even more annoying then watching real commercials.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe it was me, but the annoying, obvious, video break going into and out of a commercial was annoying too.

I just do not understand it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that the HuluPlus App still has not been updated.

Does anyone see TiVo eventually dumping HuluPlus?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> I find it hard to believe that the HuluPlus App still has not been updated.
> 
> Does anyone see TiVo eventually dumping HuluPlus?


No but apparently Hulu will be dumping Hulu+. Well the Hulu+ name anyway.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> No but apparently Hulu will be dumping Hulu+. Well the Hulu+ name anyway.


I see that but it appears not much else is changing. I haven't used Hulu/Hulu+ in awhile but they had a real mess the way some content was only available on a PC. They really need to get 100% of their content available on any device if you are paying them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So are they doing away with the free service? Or maybe getting rid of the ads on the paid one? I always thought it was a sh*tty business model to charge people $8/mo for content they can get free via the website and then still force them to watch ads.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

atmuscarella said:


> I see that but it appears not much else is changing. I haven't used Hulu/Hulu+ in awhile but they had a real mess the way some content was only available on a PC. They really need to get 100% of their content available on any device if you are paying them.


HuluPlus has really increased their content available through TiVo, and other platforms.
If you don't have HuluPlus, just check it anyway and change a OnePass to include Streaming, and you will see just how much content there is, you might be impressed.

As for the Ads, as I said above, the Ads hardly ever play for me. It just loads the next segment and resumes the program. I may have a total of 60 secs of Ads per show.

Sign up for a Free month I see they only give you a week free now, just to watch Moone Boy
http://www.hulu.com/moone-boy


----------



## jollygrunt777 (Feb 28, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> As for the Ads, as I said above, the Ads hardly ever play for me. It just loads the next segment and resumes the program. I may have a total of 60 secs of Ads per show.
> 
> Sign up for a Free month I see they only give you a week free now, just to watch Moone Boy
> http://www.hulu.com/moone-boy


 Ditto. I usually get one or two Whataburger, or HEB, commercials interspersed with Hulu ads.

Mooneboy is a funny show with a really good, nostalgic soundtrack.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

My biggest complaint w/ the TiVo's HuluPlus app is that it often fails to remove the episode info thumbnail overlay once playback resumes. It seems to be a problem when trying to resume a video, so I've found the best thing is to just suck it up and cancel/restart videos.


----------



## bjarmon (Jun 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> My biggest complaint w/ the TiVo's HuluPlus app is that it often fails to remove the episode info thumbnail overlay once playback resumes. It seems to be a problem when trying to resume a video, so I've found the best thing is to just suck it up and cancel/restart videos.


 I joined the site today to see if anyone had figured out how to fix this. I hope Tivo/Hulu updates the app and resolves this issue.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bjarmon said:


> I joined the site today to see if anyone had figured out how to fix this. I hope Tivo/Hulu updates the app and resolves this issue.


I suppose I should report it to TiVo as a bug, rather than just assuming someone else already has.


----------



## bjarmon (Jun 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I suppose I should report it to TiVo as a bug, rather than just assuming someone else already has.


Good idea. What is the best way to do that? Do they have a bug report email address?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bjarmon said:


> Good idea. What is the best way to do that? Do they have a bug report email address?


I'm not aware of any specific bug submission mechanism. You can hit the "Contact Us" options on their support page, as a start.


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

Philmatic said:


> Well, the good news is once the TiVo gets a new HTML5 interface for Hulu, it'll make it much easier to keep updated in the future. Much like Netflix and YouTube automatically update without involvement from TiVo.


Do you know if their app is using HTML5 on the other devices?

So this mean the app installed on the Tivo is a standalone app custom made for TiVo, whereas the one installed on other devices is one made to use HTML5 and that code resides remotely?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Getting started with SHOWTIME® on your Hulu device 
http://www.hulu.com/getshowtime

Not with TiVo, it's UI is too old.
http://www.hulu.com/help/articles/55190943


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

CoxInPHX said:


> Not with TiVo, it's UI is too old.
> http://www.hulu.com/help/articles/55190943


I'm wondering if it is something else, doesn't the original Wii have the old UI too?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The hardware is capable, so it must be something else.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It seems Hulu is the only app left that hasn't been upgraded to the new HTML5 platform. I wonder why?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> It seems Hulu is the only app left that hasn't been upgraded to the new HTML5 platform. I wonder why?


With TiVo pushing their Aereo service in the next few months it could be a case of TiVo purposely killing Hulu on the TiVo platform. I hope that isn't the case but I just don't see any other reason. Hulu already has a HTML5 interface so that isn't the hold up.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rainwater said:


> With TiVo pushing their Aereo service in the next few months it could be a case of TiVo purposely killing Hulu on the TiVo platform. I hope that isn't the case but I just don't see any other reason. Hulu already has a HTML5 interface so that isn't the hold up.


I would think the opposite would be the case; that is, TiVo needs to update the Hulu app to make the Aereo a more attractive option -- since the hypothetical Aereo would then possibly also have access to Showtime content, via Hulu, absent any cable/satellite provider subscription.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I think for the OTA/Aereo to really succeed they need as many OTT apps as they can get. If they can offer all the big OTT apps and OTA recording they will be the ultimate cord cutter box.

Perhaps the delay is that they knew the ShowTime thing was coming and they're working on getting it integrated into the search like the rest of Hulu's programming.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Perhaps the upcoming Aereo service will be a direct competitor to Hulu, providing pretty much the same major broadcast network shows. So if that's the case, I can see why TiVo isn't too interested in supporting Hulu any more. OTOH, if TiVo didn't want to promote Hulu, why specifically mention them along with Netflix and Amazon Prime in the new TV ad for the Roamio OTA?

Maybe TiVo doesn't want to allow a new version of the Hulu app on their platform that allows for a Showtime subscription via Hulu because TiVo is going to add the standalone Showtime app and TiVo will stand to get a distribution cut for those subscriptions. But if a TiVo user were to go through Hulu to get Showtime, the cut goes to Hulu, not TiVo. (I don't know for sure if Hulu pays a distribution cut on their subscriptions to hardware providers like TiVo, Roku, Apple, etc. but I don't think they or any of the other streaming-only services such as Netflix do. Traditional premium services like Showtime and HBO, however, have always given a cut to their middlemen--cable and satellite companies--and are continuing to do the same with their new OTT streaming services.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think Aereo will be a service. I think something like that would stray too far from TiVo's business model. I think it's going to be a re-badged Roamio OTA with built in Stream, along with the new website, so that it mimics some of the functionality Aereo had while staying within the confines of the law when it comes to personal use.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Wasn't it Hulu+ that was dropped from the Roamio for awhile and they put those nasty white stickers over the retail box's Hulu+ image?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I don't think Aereo will be a service. I think something like that would stray too far from TiVo's business model. I think it's going to be a re-badged Roamio OTA with built in Stream, along with the new website, so that it mimics some of the functionality Aereo had while staying within the confines of the law when it comes to personal use.


Yeah, that's a theory that's been kicked around lately and I thought it might be true until I saw this week that TiVo is kicking off a new TV ad campaign just for the Roamio OTA. Makes zero sense, either financially or strategically, to do that if they were going to announce a replacement product in one month or less. (I guess they could roll out the product you describe and sell it alongside the Roamio OTA but that seems unlikely to me for various reasons.)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Wasn't it Hulu+ that was dropped from the Roamio for awhile and they put those nasty white stickers over the retail box's Hulu+ image?


I believe that was due to closed captioning being missing? I could be wrong.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rainwater said:


> I believe that was due to closed captioning being missing? I could be wrong.


Yeah, I think you're right.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> Wasn't it Hulu+ that was dropped from the Roamio for awhile and they put those nasty white stickers over the retail box's Hulu+ image?


It was Amazon, due to the closed caption issue with downloads only and the FCC rule for devices manufactured after 01/01/14
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10205934#post10205934


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> It was Amazon, due to the closed caption issue with downloads only and the FCC rule for devices manufactured after 01/01/14
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10205934#post10205934


And Amazon didn't just drop it's app from TiVo it shut down that entire service.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> It was Amazon, due to the closed caption issue with downloads only and the FCC rule for devices manufactured after 01/01/14 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10205934#post10205934





bradleys said:


> And Amazon didn't just drop it's app from TiVo it shut down that entire service.


Oh yeah, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I've been using Hulu for the past couple months on my Roamio OTA. I've been pretty impressed by their content and HD picture quality and, as CoxInPHX states, see very few ads. The problem, of course, is that their TiVo app is beta-quality at best. I contacted Hulu support this week to complain about the buggy behavior (e.g. text/images remaining on-screen after they should have disappeared, video playback repeatedly pausing itself, complete crashes/freeze-ups, etc.). Here is the email I got back:

"Unfortunately, due to the devices age and technical limitations, updates are no longer being made to the device. While the physical device may be new, the software on the device is currently only able to run an older version of Hulu Plus that we are no longer developing. I would suggest looking into our other supported devices at www.hulu.com/plus/devices."

Now, limitations to hardware and software may apply if we're talking about the TiVo Premiere but I don't think so in the case of the two-year-old Roamio. The Hulu Plus app, however, was originally released for the Premiere back in spring 2011, more than two years before the release of Roamio. I'm pretty sure the app has never been updated since. Interestingly, Hulu's device page at the link above doesn't even mention Roamio. It's specifically mentions only the Premiere as a supported TiVo device. (In fact, when I check the activated devices in my account at Hulu.com, it lists a "TiVo Series 4," aka TiVo Premiere, not a Series 5 Roamio, which is what I have.)

Based on the email I received, I wonder if Hulu is completely abandoning development for the TiVo platform? (That would seem odd given reports this year that Hulu is partnering with some mid-sized TiVo-based cable providers to sell Hulu to their cable subscribers.) On the other hand, maybe Hulu is simply abandoning the TiVo Premiere and will develop an HTML5 app that will run on the upcoming TiVo Bolt and hopefully TiVo Roamio too. (It's hard to imagine the Bolt Aereo Edition without a way to stream current major network shows.) As other streaming services have shown, HTML5 apps can run reasonably well on Roamio. I see no technical reason why they wouldn't roll out a new Hulu app for it, although maybe such a move doesn't line up with their business interests for some reason.

Thoughts?


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> I've been using Hulu for the past couple months on my Roamio OTA. I've been pretty impressed by their content and HD picture quality and, as CoxInPHX states, see very few ads. The problem, of course, is that their TiVo app is beta-quality at best. I contacted Hulu support this week to complain about the buggy behavior (e.g. text/images remaining on-screen after they should have disappeared, video playback repeatedly pausing itself, complete crashes/freeze-ups, etc.). Here is the email I got back:
> 
> "Unfortunately, due to the devices age and technical limitations, updates are no longer being made to the device. While the physical device may be new, the software on the device is currently only able to run an older version of Hulu Plus that we are no longer developing. I would suggest looking into our other supported devices at www.hulu.com/plus/devices."
> 
> ...


I have a couple of thoughts on this. I think in general that the apps space for TVs continues to be the wild west. Hulu is serving a temporary purpose in my opinion because all the providers are still unwilling to break off from the big cable industry. Until someone breaks through and causes a big behavior change in the buying public, all this streaming stuff is not going to get the full attention it needs, and they are going to go to the more dominant devices to spend their limited development dollars. My money is on Apple for having the biggest chance to create a breakthrough and drive the TV apps market to the next level. They've done it before, and indications are they may be doing it soon with AppleTV. The problem is that once they or Google or someone else does it, it will cause a bit of a sea-change to happen and I believe Hulu will be battlefield debris. They will no longer be needed if the providers can just create their own app and reach the masses. The problem for Tivo is that if they aren't one of the top couple of tiers in the device market, they may get left in the dust. Roku, AppleTV, Xbox, and even Android stand to gain the top spots, and Tivo will probably get lost in the shuffle unless they come up with some nice App development environment that the providers can easily build for. At this point in the "wild west" market, I think it is really necessary to have a multi-device strategy. For me, I like the AppleTV is my other device. Tivo needs to get their act together in the App space in my humble opinion.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> I've been using Hulu for the past couple months on my Roamio OTA. I've been pretty impressed by their content and HD picture quality and, as CoxInPHX states, see very few ads. The problem, of course, is that their TiVo app is beta-quality at best. I contacted Hulu support this week to complain about the buggy behavior (e.g. text/images remaining on-screen after they should have disappeared, video playback repeatedly pausing itself, complete crashes/freeze-ups, etc.). Here is the email I got back:
> 
> "Unfortunately, due to the devices age and technical limitations, updates are no longer being made to the device. While the physical device may be new, the software on the device is currently only able to run an older version of Hulu Plus that we are no longer developing. I would suggest looking into our other supported devices at www.hulu.com/plus/devices."
> 
> ...


I actually don't doubt Hulu's statement. I think the technical limitation is that Tivo is continuing to use an older codebase which isn't that developer friendly(IMO, this is why, when you drill down into the setup pages, you still see an SD interface that reminds me of my old DirecTivo days from 10+ years ago).

However, Hulu is also to blame here. If apps like Netflix and Vudu can get their new interfaces working just fine on Roamios, there is no reason why Hulu can't. It just that Hulu has never been one to go above the minimum of what's needed to get an app on a device(the NHL also falls into this category), hence why you don't see Hulu on nearly as many devices as Netflix/Vudu(same with the NHL vs MLB).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo converted their apps platform to HTML5 with the introduction of the Roamio and later back ported it to the Premiere. There is no reason it can't run the newest version of the Hulu app. Why Hulu has decided to keep the old Flash based app active on TiVo is anyone's guess. Maybe they don't think TiVo is even worth the effort of updating or maybe there is some business issue we're not privy too. Or maybe they're working on it and we'll see it in the next update. Anything you hear from a CSR you should take with a grain of salt. They rarely know what's actually going on.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo converted their apps platform to HTML5 with the introduction of the Roamio and later back ported it to the Premiere. There is no reason it can't run the newest version of the Hulu app. Why Hulu has decided to keep the old Flash based app active on TiVo is anyone's guess. Maybe they don't think TiVo is even worth the effort of updating or maybe there is some business issue we're not privy too. Or maybe they're working on it and we'll see it in the next update. Anything you hear from a CSR you should take with a grain of salt. They rarely know what's actually going on.


Yep, that's what I thought. As for CSRs, you're right, although since the email I quoted from Hulu was actually the second round of correspondence on the issue and it came from a different person than the first email did (which merely suggested standard troubleshooting procedures), I got the sense that maybe my question had been escalated to someone who knows a little more than the average CSR. Maybe, maybe not.

Is the latest version of the Hulu app coded in HTML5 on other platforms? Is HTML5 what is used to create, for instance, Apple TV apps?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Why Hulu has decided to keep the old Flash based app active on TiVo is anyone's guess. ... maybe there is some business issue we're not privy too.


Maybe Hulu is unhappy with TiVo developing their competing Bolt online streaming service?!?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah, confirmed today with CS that Hulu has dropped Roamio (and all TiVos) from their service. They will get no updates, so we're stuck with the crappy performance (constant black screens interrupting the video, etc) on Roamios forever. Thanks, TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

curiousgeorge said:


> Yeah, confirmed today with CS that Hulu has dropped Roamio (and all TiVos) from their service. They will get no updates, so we're stuck with the crappy performance (constant black screens interrupting the video, etc) on Roamios forever. Thanks, TiVo.


Other sources offer hope.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they dropped it completely does that mean the app will be removed? Or just the old one stuck un-updated from here on out. 

In another thread Dave Zatz said he had a source that told him they were working on an updated app for TiVo.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

curiousgeorge said:


> Yeah, confirmed today with CS that Hulu has dropped Roamio (and all TiVos) from their service. They will get no updates, so we're stuck with the crappy performance (constant black screens interrupting the video, etc) on Roamios forever. Thanks, TiVo.


CS usually isn't the best place to get info like this. I'd tend to believe Dave Zatz over CS.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo converted their apps platform to HTML5 with the introduction of the Roamio and later back ported it to the Premiere. There is no reason it can't run the newest version of the Hulu app. Why Hulu has decided to keep the old Flash based app active on TiVo is anyone's guess. Maybe they don't think TiVo is even worth the effort of updating or maybe there is some business issue we're not privy too. Or maybe they're working on it and we'll see it in the next update. Anything you hear from a CSR you should take with a grain of salt. They rarely know what's actually going on.


Dan, are the other html5 apps like netflix based on tivo's opera implementation? if so, why is plex saying that that tivo's opera is capped at 720p? thats apparently the reason why we have a 720p plex client.

https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/179183/will-plex-on-tivo-ever-support-1080p#latest


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Hulu just contacted me by email wanting me to subscribe to a new "commercial free" service they're launching and it is $11.99. I passed on it when I can get Netflix for $8.99.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Aero 1 said:


> Dan, are the other html5 apps like netflix based on tivo's opera implementation? if so, why is plex saying that that tivo's opera is capped at 720p? thats apparently the reason why we have a 720p plex client.
> 
> https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/179183/will-plex-on-tivo-ever-support-1080p#latest


Netflix is a native app. It uses some sort of javascript rendering engine, but not Opera. I know that YouTube is, or at least was, an HTML5 app running in Opera. Back when they first launched the Roamio there was a way to get info about the apps using kmttg and we discovered that Netflix was a native app, or at least was not using Opera, but all the other apps were using Opera including YouTube. That feature was removed before Amazon and Vudu were added so I'm not sure if they are using Opera or not.

If you look at that Plex thread it says that it's capped at 720 due to a limitation in how TiVo/Opera handles HLS. There might be other ways to display video in Opera that are not limited in the same way. I assume Plex uses HLS because it's the easiest way to transcode on the fly while still allowing basic navigation (the TiVo Stream uses the same thing) but services like Netflix, Amazon and Vudu already have their files transcoded so they can use other methods of streaming and still provide navigation.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> Yeah, confirmed today with CS that Hulu has dropped Roamio (and all TiVos) from their service. They will get no updates, so we're stuck with the crappy performance (constant black screens interrupting the video, etc) on Roamios forever. Thanks, TiVo.





wtkflhn said:


> Hulu just contacted me by email wanting me to subscribe to a new "commercial free" service they're launching and it is $11.99. I passed on it when I can get Netflix for $8.99.


I'm fine with them leaving it the way it is, since my Hulu never seems to play the commercials with the version of the app I have now! Why spend the extra 4 bucks for what I'm already getting, haha! 

I'm sure someone will think that's being "dishonest" though, right?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> I'm fine with them leaving it the way it is, since my Hulu never seems to play the commercials with the version of the app I have now! Why spend the extra 4 bucks for what I'm already getting, haha!


We probably shouldn't get too cocky about the advantage since it may also mean a closer end-of-life for the Hulu app, as well.



HarperVision said:


> I'm sure someone will think that's being "dishonest" though, right?


Nah, that just seems frugal; I'm sure we could find better examples of dishonesty if we tried real hard, though.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> We probably shouldn't get too cocky about the advantage since it may also mean a closer end-of-life for the Hulu app, as well.


Good point!



krkaufman said:


> Nah, that just seems frugal; I'm sure we could find better examples of dishonesty if we tried real hard, though.


Yep, the "Devil" is in the "Confidential" details after all! You're starting to sound like the investigators on a certain Presidential Candidate's email scandal, lol!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Yep, the "Devil" is in the "Confidential" details after all! You're starting to sound like the investigators on a certain Presidential Candidate's email scandal,


There's nothing confidential about it at all, Dave. Your utter distortion of the thread sequence in question is out in the open. What wasn't in the open was your admitting that your whining about thread scope was really owing to your support for the political bashing that was taking place, which you have opted, apparently, to continue.



> Dishonest?!?!?! Because I agree with a post about Hillary Clinton????


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Yep, the "Devil" is in the "Confidential" details after all! You're starting to sound like the investigators on a certain Presidential Candidate's email scandal, lol!


My 8-year-old nephew was in the habit of saying something rude or improper, and then, after being scolded, replying "just kidding!" He had stopped doing either by the time he was 9.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> There's nothing confidential about it at all, Dave. Your utter distortion of the thread sequence in question is out in the open. What wasn't in the open was your admitting that your whining about thread scope was really owing to your support for the political bashing that was taking place, which you have opted, apparently, to continue.


You're utterly hilarious!  

I don't think I've ever met someone who can't grasp the concept of what's being said more than you. You did it then and now you're doing it here. The "confidential" part was in jest and reference to a certain presidential candidate's email scandal (since I have to spell this out too, I mean her personal email server having "Confidential" government emails on it) . I see she can twist the truth as well as you can.

The original thread had NOTHING to do with your girl and EVERYTHING to do with me being a smartazz and popping in saying everything was "off topic" to show how posting about an off topic subject is in itself.....OFF TOPIC!!!! duh! Wake up!

Oh, and btw, this post of mine is off topic too, in case you needed that pointed out as well?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> The original thread had NOTHING to do with your girl and EVERYTHING to do with me being a smartazz and popping in saying everything was "off topic" to show how posting about an off topic subject is in itself.....OFF TOPIC!!!! duh! Wake up!


Come on, dude, you literally said that you were posting in defense of the bashing -- "Because I agree with a post about Hillary Clinton" -- and it's not "popping in" when you take such meticulous effort to include quoted text from 5 other posts (that takes effort, and time), while being either startlingly erroneous or all too commonly deceitful about the context.

And like w/ my 8-year-old nephew, the excuse is always "just kidding!"


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Come on, dude, you literally said that you were posting in defense of the bashing -- "Because I agree with a post about Hillary Clinton" -- and it's not "popping in" when you take such meticulous effort to include quoted text from 5 other posts (that takes effort, and time), while being either startlingly erroneous or all too commonly deceitful about the context. And like w/ my 8-year-old nephew, the excuse is always "just kidding!"


The thing I said about Hilary was via PM and well after the things I wrote in the thread. You PMed me saying I was being "dishonest" before I ever said anything about Hilary. That response you keep quoting was to you, thinking that's why you PMed me outta the blue calling me dishonest when you don't friggin know me from Adam!!!

So get off my azz, get a clue and get a life already! You're NOT the darn forum police, let alone the moral police! I owe you NOTHING!

And yes, I am a natural born smartazz and anyone that REALLY knows me, knows this. The only one acting 8 yrs old is you, trying to pass moral judgement on me via PM so you can hide it and be just another internet forum BULLY!

Take your toys and GO HOME already!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

_Preface: To the rest of the TCF Community, I am SO, SO very sorry for this nonsense. I can only hope that the admins' justice is swift and harsh, wish you all well, and will keep my fingers crossed for user profiles. Peace._
--------------



HarperVision said:


> The thing I said about Hilary was via PM and well after the things I wrote in the thread.


A couple hours later? You got that Memento thing going on?



> You PMed me saying I was being "dishonest" before I ever said anything about Hilary.


Yes, that's one of the main points. I made no mention of any particular candidate at any time, nor have I expressed any views, positive or negative, towards any candidate or their positions -- at any time, via forum post or PM.

I said you were being dishonest for the reason detailed in the previous post, because you presented a twisted, revised history of the ridiculous volley of posts.

Your response that you were defending a Hillary comment was an unsolicited admission, though not unsurprising. Why else would you have put so much time into distorting the thread history to act like just a couple people were taking the thread off topic? You were clearly singling-out and bullying slowbiscuit, so I replied in defense because I'm not afraid of bullies like you.



> You're NOT the darn forum police, let alone the moral police!


Again, this coming from the guy who initiated this nonsense by blasting "off topic!" posts at others, though specifically only those _perceived _to be in disagreement politically. Oh, right... "just kidding!!" ... LOLZ!  etc



> trying to pass moral judgement on me via PM so you can hide it and be just another internet forum BULLY!


Aside from the several of your harassing posts already deleted, there are still others displaying the continued B-A whining, just looking for a fight, for someone having called you on the dishonesty.

And with that... I'm out. Flail away.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Oh dear lord, shoot me NOW! How can anyone so completely misunderstand one person's actions is beyond me. It wouldn't have mattered if it was about Hillary or friggin cat food dude! That was NEVER THE POINT of what I was doing to slowbiscuit......GOD HELP ME PLEASE!?!?! I had to actually go back and reread the post to even try to figure out where your psychotic "dishonesty" PM came from for God's sake!

Maybe THIS will FINALLY get you to see and understand what I was doing there: I put friggin laughing and smiley faces after EVERY time I wrote something for dense people to know without doubt what and WHY I was doing it, and some people are STILL too dense to "get it". I feel for ya bro.

Do you remember this scene from Austin Powers? This pretty much sums up all the thought that was involved in my posts saying "off topic", ya know like "zip it", sheesh.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> I'm fine with them leaving it the way it is, since my Hulu never seems to play the commercials with the version of the app I have now! Why spend the extra 4 bucks for what I'm already getting, haha!
> 
> I'm sure someone will think that's being "dishonest" though, right?


 Actually no, legally you are not getting the ads you are paying for. It's non-performance on their part, you could sue. (Not that you'd want to...)


----------

